# 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I was asked to clean up this post since the original one was a work-in-progress thread and ended up being over 5 pages (got ugly). Besides, I eventually found the OEM din plate so it needed some editting.

At the time this project was being designed, Crutchfield had no idea an Audi A3 existed. My installer, Mark Cost, worked up a custom one-off DIN size plate for the head unit. He performed some custom work and machined a new faceplate to match the chrome look on the A3’s dash and doors. 
The custom face panel was constructed to house an Alpine 9855 head unit. The 9855 features Glide Touch technology, wireless remote control, and plays back CDR/W, MP3, WMA, and both Sirius and X/M Satellite. Eventually, five months later an OEM plate was added to the trimming. 

Speaking of Satellite, I opted for Sirius. I believe their programming is superior to XM, plus they have Howard. Alpine's Sirius tuner was installed on the mounting bracket for the factory satellite tuner. No modifications were necessary to allow the OEM submarine-satellite antenna to feed the system.

I was impressed with the clarity and level of sound from the factory Concert II speakers, especially after discovering that they are share the same thickness as construction paper, which is shameful. It would be a very good upgrade if you swapped these cheap woofers with quality aftermarket speakers. Needless to say, the speakers needed to be removed. 

The woofers are not just screwed into the door panels. The surround of the woofer is actually glued into the factory basket. Mark had previously seen this in other German vehicles. 
A pair of 6" Focal 165KF components were installed in both the front and rear factory locations. This not only accomplished the task of maintaining the stock installation theme, but also furthered the plan to keep the total system cost at a reasonable level. 

Heading into the trunk, you'll find a JL Audio 10W6 Version2 Subwoofer installed in a custom fiberglass sealed enclosure. 10W6 equates to a 10” W6 JL sub. JL makes many different levels of subs. Most popular is the W7, known for SPL (Sound Pressure Level), and the aforementioned W6, is known for SQ (Sound Quality). 

I did not want a freestanding sub anywhere in the cargo area. This made for some discovery channel-style installation. Mark molded the enclosure and installed it in the location of the factory. This was also necessary due to space limitations. It looks amazing and almost factory-like. 

On the floor of the trunk are two amplifiers. Firing 700 watts at the subwoofer is an Alpine MRDM605 2ohm sub amplifier. Beside it is an Alpine MRVF345 four-channel amplifier which powers the door-mounted component sets with 75W per individual driver. The amplifier comes with a certificate that verifies the measured per channel RMS output of the particular amplifier. The F345 was actually rated at closer to 100W RMS to each channel. 

Mounting the amps on the floor allows the trunk space to remain usable for luggage. A custom amp rack is housed below the main deck, which is trimmed in gray carpet in keeping with the OEM theme. Audi rings were cut out of the deck to allow the amplifiers proper breathing room. 

The audio is distributed by Monster Cable XLN Xtra Low Noise interconnect cables. Monster Cable has engineered revolutionary cables designed specifically to stop noise from entering car audio systems. You can run this system anywhere from ultra low volumes to "cover your ears" and not here a hint of interference or road noise. While we’re on the topic of wiring, I have great news for DSG owners. You can get a 4-gauge power wire through the firewall via the clutch cable hole, which is already punched out! 

Door dampening was purchased but returned. After taking apart the door, Mark realized that each door has a complete door skin, which is something typically found only in high-end vehicles such as Mercedes Benz. This is part of the reason the A3 has such a pleasant “thud” when a door is closed. Nice work Audi! 

The A3 is driven almost daily, so the plan was to build a system that would offer a perfect balance of clean styling and world-class sound quality. I think Mark achieved the goal. 

-Single DIN face plate c/o http://www.VagParts.com #8P0 035 459 5PR
-Alpine CDA9855 head unit with glide touch, MP3, WMA, CD, CDR, Satellite, 500+colors
-Alpine MRVF345 75X4 amplifier
-Alpine MRDM605 700x1 2ohm sub amplifier
-Front & Rear K2 165KF Focal 6 1/2" components
-JL10W6 version2 subwoofer
-Sirius/Alpine tuner, feeding the factory Audi satellite antenna
-Monster Cable Interconnect cables
-Custom enclosure and amp rack 
-Alpine alarm system









































































































































































OEM din plate:








-Tweeters are 6ohm, but they are the only speakers I salvaged and can report on. The woofers must be torn/ripped apart to remove from speaker pods. I have no idea what their rating is.








-Factory sub is in the rear left of the hatch, it's not worth upgrading this sub system IMO.








Again:
-You can run aftermarket satellite with the factory antenna.
-All of the snaps in the dash/doors/etc, are of good quality.



_Modified by RyanA3 at 11:16 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

Forget the stereo stuff. Where'dya get the cargo net on the passenger side of the center console???


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_Forget the stereo stuff. Where'dya get the cargo net on the passenger side of the center console???

Convenience package.....


----------



## Crzhrse (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

what's the price on a setup like that?


----------



## Old Hockey Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the post, Ryan. I am strongly considering retrofitting some new speakers and boosting the amp. You have saved me some time and probably some money as well.
I am considering MB Quart, Focal, JL Audio, Infinity and Polk speakers. Any comments on the choice are welcome.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Old Hockey Guy)*

well MBQ was bought out. IMO everyone going for that same sound should hear FOCALS. Similiar bright sound, and even higher quality/standards. Incredible mid bass, my doors are basically sub enclosures. 
I'll try to get a figure on everything (responding to the other post). But it could take a few days, I'm extremely busy right now, sorry.


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

Where did you get the OEM Din plate from. Looks great, most head units don't look like they belong, your looks great.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (gmazzur32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmazzur32* »_Where did you get the OEM Din plate from. Looks great, most head units don't look like they belong, your looks great.

yes I agree, and that's b/c it's an OEM plate that it looks good. thanks kind sir! you can get it from any euro broker. I chose Martyn/vag parts. part number is pic'd in main thread. less than $30 if I remember correctly, maybe even $25..


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Old Hockey Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Hockey Guy* »_Thanks for the post, Ryan. I am strongly considering retrofitting some new speakers and boosting the amp. You have saved me some time and probably some money as well.
I am considering MB Quart, Focal, JL Audio, Infinity and Polk speakers. Any comments on the choice are welcome.

I have Polk in my Jetta right now and i think they sound great. These are the ones.
2x http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/mm6
2x http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/mm124 
They're being run off Alpine v12 amps at the moment.
My dad and brother both have Polk as well. One has the newer MoMos and the other has the DB series. All of them sound equally great IMO. Mine will hopefully be going into the A3 when it gets here, if they don't fit though...I’m gunna be pretty upset.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

anything will fit in the A3 if these Focals do. Polk is good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Hockey Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_
I have Polk in my Jetta right now and i think they sound great. These are the ones.
2x http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/mm6
2x http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/mm124 
They're being run off Alpine v12 amps at the moment.
My dad and brother both have Polk as well. One has the newer MoMos and the other has the DB series. All of them sound equally great IMO. Mine will hopefully be going into the A3 when it gets here, if they don't fit though...I’m gunna be pretty upset.

I went to school with Matt Polk at Johns Hopkins. He is a good guy, totally obsessed with speakers even then!!!
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (Old Hockey Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Hockey Guy* »_Thanks for the post, Ryan. I am strongly considering retrofitting some new speakers and boosting the amp. You have saved me some time and probably some money as well.
I am considering MB Quart, Focal, JL Audio, Infinity and Polk speakers. Any comments on the choice are welcome.

In the MB and Focal price range, also consider looking into Morel and Dynaudio.
You guys think Ryans stereo looks good, you outta here it!!!


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

sorry I see the din part number now I do, the problem was the picture is too big and I'm blind.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

Did you get a wiring harness to hook the new radio up? I just realized that I’m going to need one of those if I don't feel like splicing into what's in there...but so far I can't find one for the Bose radio. I did however finally find the double din face plate on ebay


----------



## Old Hockey Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

Have decided to go ahead with upgrading the speakers in my base (non-Bose) system using MB Quart components. I liked the new top-of-the-line Polk speakers, but for the $ 1 thousand more they would cost, could not justify that extra cost. Besides, a German car deserves German speakers! 
My son is giving me his JL Audio 300/4 amp (putting it on top of the spare below the rear lid) to push those speakers. This will give me more power where it needs to be and let the remaining factory amp power push the center channel and rear woofer.
It's getting done on Tuesday, wish me luck!


----------



## mdre83 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

Hi Ryan,
I'm trying to install an amp and sub to the the standard sound system in an 2006 A3, the only trouble I'm having is finding a gromet / somewhere to run the power cable from the battery.
Any ideas how I can do this?

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (mdre83)*

I just had mine installed recently. For my car (3.2) if you remove all the styrofoam by the spare tire, there was a power block on the inner right corner that had 3 or so power lines that I used.


----------



## will33184 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (RyanA3)*

great install, it looks beautiful

just letting OP know tho, paper is actually a good material for speakers
the best speakers are made with some sort of paper product, theres a reason all the cars out there use paper instead of plastic cones, its not cost. paper cones offer great resonance and superior sound quality compared to almost any other substance.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 custom audio system installation (mdre83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdre83* »_Hi Ryan,
I'm trying to install an amp and sub to the the standard sound system in an 2006 A3, the only trouble I'm having is finding a gromet / somewhere to run the power cable from the battery.
Any ideas how I can do this?

Cheers,
Martin

if you are running the power from the battery in the front, look for the small rubber grommet with little "nipples" where the clutch cable would go.
underneath the steering wheel in the firewall


----------



## mdre83 (Aug 24, 2007)

cheers for the infor guys, I've managed to connect it via the fuse box down the side of the dash.


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (mdre83)*

where did you get that turbo boost gauge


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalRs4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalRs4* »_where did you get that turbo boost gauge

awe tuning


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
awe tuning

It is serously not worth trying to order....I ordered mine the first week of June and they are still Backordered. I just got off the phone and they said they still dont know when.


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

so...has anyone noticed this is from 3-13-2006?


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

I wanna know where he got that carpet from and how close a match it is?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_so...has anyone noticed this is from 3-13-2006?









Haha, this installation was done in August 2005. 
Weekly, I get a few emails asking the power harness. There was nothing available at the time of the installation. I'd imagine that one is on the market now. 
And thanks for the compliments fellas


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

EDIT: nevermind



_Modified by AudiMane at 12:56 AM 2/22/2008_


----------

